# How often do you change Meyers Fluid?



## tryn2lrn (May 29, 2004)

I am a newbie plow owner and can understand the reasons behind flushing the system and changing the fluid every season. My situation is probably ideal and was wondering if a yearly change is necessary. I store the plow in the garage and only plow my own driveway. I will probably use the plow 6 times a season and was wondering even with little usage and inside storage if the yearly flush and change is necessary? Also the directions are very vague, how do you flush the system and get the air out afterwards. Thank you.


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

Meyer recommends yearly, you could probably get by every other year. Here is a link for the E47-57, if you havee an E-60 it's also on the Meyer site.

http://www.meyerproducts.com/pdf/electro_lift_new.pdf


----------



## tryn2lrn (May 29, 2004)

I read over that, thank you. It states to bleed system but doesn't say how. How do you get air out of angle rams and tank?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i do mine 1 once a year and change the filters also


----------



## Jason Pallas (Jan 19, 2001)

It's a good idea to change the fluid annually -however, we've had several plows that have gone a couple of years between flushes/changes. It all depends on how much the plow is used. How much water has seeped into the system and how dirty the fluid is. In your case, I'd say you're fine. Don't worry about flushing/changing the fluid. It's stored in ideal conditions and isn't used that much. As for air trapped in the system, "burp" the system by running the plow up and down and left to right for a couple of minutes. This should get any air out of the system. Air generally won't trap in the system if the vent is working properly. Good luck


----------



## tryn2lrn (May 29, 2004)

I see, so that vent in the tank automatically gets rid of trapped air. I guess it doesn't matter since the fluid is about an inch below the top and the air can all settle at the top of that tank since it's the highest point. Thanks


----------



## pete rose (Dec 15, 2004)

*Fluid change advice*

I had my fisher plow fluid changed out in December, the first maintenance after 4-5 years of similar conditions as yours, maybe 10-15 storms per year. Never had a problem, preventive maintenance done this year by a very good reputable shop. This past weekend, Saturday night with about 8-10" of snow already and more in the forecast, I decided to make the first pass. The temps were in the low single digits, the plow was sluggish from the start. About 10 minutes into it, the plow would just barely move in any direction. The following AM, I headed to the shop and they diagnosed it as ice covering the filter. They took the pump unit out, drained the oil, sprayed it out with a brake cleaner and rag dried the inside. New oil, new gasket, no moisture this time, works great. No charge. Out in less than 30 minutes.
Vassars in Greenfield Mass. The boys there are great.
I'll change the fluid every 2 to 3 years.


----------

